# What Strap To Put On This ???



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Built this soxa a few days ago and i am stumped on what colour strap or bracelet to put on it as i always end up putting something much the same on all my soxa's like nato's or lumpys so i am looking for something different this time. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

sean666 said:


> Built this soxa a few days ago and i am stumped on what colour strap or bracelet to put on it as i always end up putting something much the same on all my soxa's like nato's or lumpys so i am looking for something different this time. Any help will be appreciated.


Personal choice would be a blasted bracelet ,that wpuld be cool as fccuty


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I know you said something different but I've been meaning to do this for ages h34r:

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

pg tips said:


> I know you said something different but I've been meaning to do this for ages h34r:
> 
> .


Stricty cum dancing PG h34r:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

:rofl:

Very nice


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

sean666 said:


> Built this soxa a few days ago and i am stumped on what colour strap or bracelet to put on it as i always end up putting something much the same on all my soxa's like nato's or lumpys so i am looking for something different this time. Any help will be appreciated.


lumpy / rhino / mesh - just get it off that horrible piece of rubber


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

I have this rubber strap from Noah on my orange soxa....the regular 6309 is on a Maratac Milspec which I love...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Thian said:


> I have this rubber strap from Noah on my orange soxa....the regular 6309 is on a Maratac Milspec which I love...


Very nice pair of DIVAS  :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Got to be NATO for me :yes:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry another vote for a nato


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

err, at the risk of sounding like a t1t, I like the one thats on it already. :blush:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Brown toshi? Would look cool, or black? I hav my soxa on a grey rhino 2 ring. Perhaps a black rhino in either 2 or 4ring? Bond rhino? Would look more substantial then a nato. Or how about a flat silicone in black? A lumpy would look cool, but im with you on the fact that i put every thing on either a rhino or lumpy. Have you thought about a watchadoo black rhino wiv a yellow stripe?


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Brown toshi? Would look cool, or black? I hav my soxa on a grey rhino 2 ring. Perhaps a black rhino in either 2 or 4ring? Bond rhino? Would look more substantial then a nato. Or how about a flat silicone in black? A lumpy would look cool, but im with you on the fact that i put every thing on either a rhino or lumpy. Have you thought about a watchadoo black rhino wiv a yellow stripe?


The watchadoo black rhino with yellow stripe sounds great and will be buying one, cheers


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I know you said something different but I've been meaning to do this for ages h34r:
> ...


Apparently, some people can actually do that. h34r:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

How about a lumpy?


----------



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)

How about a leather strap with contrasting yellow stitching?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sean666 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Brown toshi? Would look cool, or black? I hav my soxa on a grey rhino 2 ring. Perhaps a black rhino in either 2 or 4ring? Bond rhino? Would look more substantial then a nato. Or how about a flat silicone in black? A lumpy would look cool, but im with you on the fact that i put every thing on either a rhino or lumpy. Have you thought about a watchadoo black rhino wiv a yellow stripe?
> ...


cool


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BTW that date wheel looks awesome


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


I think they call it dirty dancing


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Some have found this one to be a comfortable rubber strap (PM for link if desired and/or Roy doesn't stock them): (vendor's photo):

http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/9505/sscn8320mq2.jpg


----------

